# MA - South Shore/South Coast



## nexgen (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,

Looking to see if anyone is interested in putting together an Arcana Evolved or D&D game.  I'm going to start supporting A/E, but I really want to just have a little fun with the system, nothing too serious.

I'm sure it will be great gaming, as long as I get some responses.


----------



## nexgen (Nov 12, 2007)

*Contacting Me*

Please email me at tomryan@lichhavengames.com or TJRyan04@aim.com instead of replying to this board.  I'm afraid I won't catch a reply here.


----------

